# ärger betreff: Windige Wolke!



## Antil aka Esca (16. April 2008)

soo...hallo ihr ingis,  

nachdem ich nichts gefunden hab, das einem post über den aerger, was die windindigen wolken betrifft gefunden hab, muss ich ihn  hier mal neu schreiben...

bin zwar neu, doch dass stört mich nicht im geringsten, da ich buffed.de als sehr kompetentes team im wow-geschehen betrachte.

Doch da ich bei Blizzard und bei buffe.de auch nichts entsprechendes als nur die antwort fand, dass man sich darum kümmern werde....was seit 2 patches nicht geschehen ist, wende, bzw spreche ich dieses problem mal hier in einem thread an.

es wird wohl eh nicht viel passieren, da die GMs auch nur sagen "auf naechsten patch warten"-und dann doch nix passiert!
dann wenigstens nen thread wo die leute bzw, die ingis ihren frust ablassen können !!!

und die frage, wie ich, bzw die ingis blizzard "stressen" können um das problem zu lösen! 

liebe Grüße
                  AntiL aka Esca...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Babble (16. April 2008)

Um was geht es hier nun?


----------



## martog (16. April 2008)

Er meint sicher das in Nagrand viele schöne Wolken ungenutzt bleiben müssen , da man nicht an sie heran kommt.


----------



## Grimmrog (17. April 2008)

Ja, haste nahc jedem größerem patch, daß die Wolken aus irgendwelchen gründen zu weit weg sind von einigen Fliegenden Inseln, das wird irgendwann weider gefixt, und dann isses gut.


----------



## dejaspeed (17. April 2008)

Das ist schon vor 2.4 so.


----------



## Grimmrog (17. April 2008)

Jain, mit 2.3 kam das problem, dann wurde es gefixt, dann ging das wieder, bei uns auf dem Server war dann keine Wolke mehr an einem unerreichbaren Platz, seit 2.4 istd as problem wieder sehr stark vertreten.


----------



## Antil aka Esca (17. April 2008)

*schmuntzel*

ja ich meinte dass man an bestimmte wolken einfach nich ran kommt, da sie zu weit weg sind... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gias (17. April 2008)

die einfachste Lösung wäre es, wenn man den Strahl in der Bewegung abschießen könnte!
Dann müsste man mit dem Fluggerät hochfliegen, abspringen, seinen parachute Mantel anwerfen
(Enginieurgerät zum Schweben wie Magier) und schnell das Sammelgerät anwerfen wenn man in Reichweite ist.

Erfordert dann ein wenig Geschick aber dafür gibts dann auch 1-2 partikel mehr :]

-ein Spaß für die ganze Familie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmrog (18. April 2008)

oder dem sauger eben halt 40m reichweite geben, damit kommt man dan auch an die wolken ran XD


----------



## Anumunrama (19. April 2008)

ich würde sagen entweder reichweite auch 25 oder 30 legen oder einfach mal ne azubi hinsetzen und die wolken um 5 meter verschieben
achja und ein neues makro für gm aufsetzen damit sie nicht immer sagen " dieser fehler/ problem ..." sondern sorry aber dein akku ist leer ...kauf dir nen neuen für deinen sauger erhältlich bei artas für nur 5g das stück (artas muss dich als neuen herscher anerkennen damit du mit ihm sprechen kannst)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
^^


----------



## Sedraku (24. April 2008)

Was ihr alle hier so schreibt, erinnert mich an eine idee, die ich vor langer zeit mal hatte. 
Angriffe in der Luft.
Sprich, jeder Flugmount beherscht einige Angriffe, die nur auf ziele wirken, die sich ebenfalls in der Luft/Flugmount befinden. so etwas in der Art wie man auf der Netherschwinge bei den Rennen sieht eben. Andesr als bei den Rennen sollte aber das eigene mount einen Schild haben, der den Spieler und das Mount schützt solange er in takt ist. Wird der Schild deaktiviert, kann je nach angriff der Spieler oder das mount schaden nemen.
Auswirkung Schaden am mount:
Leichter schaden: Mount wird verlangsamt
mittlerer schaden: mount ist kurzzeitig in der Seite nicht mehr lenkbar.
Schwerer schadenas mount ist nicht mehr Flugfühig und stürzt ab (Dismounten).

Auswirkung Schaden am Spieler:
Der Spieler verliert hp. allerdings sind solche angriffe einiges schwerer im Zielvorgang. 

So könnte ich mir das neue PVP in WotLk vorstellen^^

aber zurück zu dem oben genannten Problem. Genauso wie Angriffe könnten auch funktionen in ein mount integiert sein. zum beistpiel einen sauger im Ingiflugmount. 

MFG Sed


----------



## Seelenkiller (27. April 2008)

das problöem mit den wolken kenn ich auch. aber  ich reg mich da nicht mehr auf. blizz ist einfach zu unfähig das zu änder. mal ne andere sache. was ist ein parachute Mantel? das hat hier jemand geschrieben. 
und falls es das ding gibt. wo findet man das rezept bzw bauplan für? also wenn ich das oben genannte in buffed oder gooogle eingebe spuckt der mir nix aus.


edit hat sich erledigt. hab eben mal ins wörterbuch eingetippert. fallschirmumhang.. rofl das erfordert aber sehr viel geschick das zu nutzen dann mit dem partikelextraktor. wenn das überhaupt in der bewegung geht. ich meine nämlich nicht.


----------



## joker1988 (2. Mai 2008)

habe auch oft wolken gesehen  die entwerde zu hoch in der luft sind oder  zu weit unten in nagrand das man fast vom bildschirm fällt^^


----------



## Seelenkiller (8. Mai 2008)

hat einer schon was gehört bezüglich der buggi clouds? wird wohl bei blizz wieder kein schw.... dafür interessieren.


----------



## Dagonzo (8. Mai 2008)

Gibt doch sonst genug davon. Was regt ihr euch eigentlich über die zwei drei Wolken so auf? Gibt echt schlimmere Bugs im Spiel.


----------



## Anumunrama (9. Mai 2008)

des mit den wolken ... blizz hat keine kapazitäten die da was machen könnten da die ja nur 140 mitarbeiter oder so haben (für alles was sie machen)


@ Dagonzo wo hast du den diese downloadrate her ??? (signatur)
sowas geht nur mit glasffaser und auch nur in der nähe des hauptservers! arebitest du bei denen ??? oder wie  XP


----------



## Dagonzo (9. Mai 2008)

@ Anumunrama

Das ist VDSL 2 mit IP-TV 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nennt sich auch T-Home-Entertain

Und ja, das ist Glasfaser. Nur das letzte Stück vom Verteiler geht über Kupferkabel ins Haus.

Sorry für Offtopic.
Solche Fragen besser über PM stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmrog (15. Mai 2008)

Tja, weil blizz eben lieber andere Sachen fixt, die anscheinend sinnvoll zu sein scheinen, aber andere bekannte fehler Ihnen erstmal wurscht sind, nervt einfahc alle dauerhaft die GM´s, dann machen die eher was dran, weil die GM´s dann mehr arbeit haben, udn mehr geld kosten, erstd ann wird blizzard da was machen.


----------



## Trinex (11. Juni 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> @ Anumunrama
> 
> Das ist VDSL 2 mit IP-TV
> 
> ...




dito, nur bei anderem provider


----------

